# Frog Rescue!



## BenReyn (Jan 26, 2010)

Just then I found a Common Green Tree Frog behind the fridge, however, to my dismay he was covered heavily in dust and what I assume is malted dog fur. The frog barely moved when I picked it up and seemed unnaturally dry, but I then removed the majority of the fur (with wet hands, of co****  ) And then put the frog in a bucket with 2-3 cm's of water and alot of the fur fell off, I then took him out picked some off, put him in a new bucket with water, etc etc.
The frog now has next to no fur caught on him and has started to move a little bit more then what he did when he was first found.
Is there anything I can do to ensure his movement returns to him?
ie. Is he just dehydrated, so leaving him with some water could do the trick?
Any help is appreciated, 
Thanks,
Ben.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Ben, 

Sounds like you are doing the right thing. Green Tree Frogs are pretty tough creatures, it is likely to be dehydrated with the warm weather we are having. Make sure there are no cleaning chemical residues in the bucket as they could be harmful to the frog. But keep it in shallow water and it will gradually rehydrate and should move away of its own accord. If you have a leafy garden it will probably hide amongst the foliage. 

Aaron


----------

